# Dithyramb



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

One more old/new piece, originally written in 1993, revised in 2008, premiered here in this live recording by Karl Henning on clarinet in June 2008.

It is written adhering mostly to the 12-tone technique, but don't let that scare off anyone-- it still feels quite tonal and also doesn't seem so dissonant since it is monophonic. I bent the rules where I felt I needed to, using the tone row more as a way of guiding melodic content than dictating every last detail. Its in an ABA form, full of quirky little melodies.

*Dithyramb for solo clarinet*


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What does this music means/express/tells?


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

When I originally wrote this in 1993, I wanted to write something using the 12-tone technique that conveyed something besides a sort of expressionist angst (which I thought that was mostly what serial music does-- though I was being perhaps a bit unfair back in my early 20s). I wanted something a bit jaunty, quirky and dance-like in its own way (in the fast sections). So the piece originated as a self-challenge to myself. 

I chose the title "Dithyramb" to suggest the ecstatic dance and song of the ancient Greeks in their worship of Dionysus. The middle section I wanted a more introspective, somewhat pastoral sound.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

...then again, it may just sound like really bizarre klezmer music! LOL


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

This is really good, I really liked it.. A great way to use the twelve tone technique in a more subtle way, and a quite interesting piece, even though it's a single line. Reminds me a lot of Stravinsky's solo clarinet pieces and also a set of solo clarinet pieces by a friend of mine (not that you'd be familiar with those.. ) But yeah, awesome stuff!


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, Andruini! Actually, in my music school days I was overly obsessed with Stravinsky, so I wouldn't be surprised LOL --though I hadn't heard his solo clarinet piece at the time.


----------

